# I bone mog all of you



## TheCowFucker (Dec 31, 2020)

Even with body fat in the 12 to 15% range I have better bone structure and a stronger jawline+ cheekbones than all the cucks on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Dec 31, 2020)

not me


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 31, 2020)

when i fraud like u i bone mog u at 30/100 bf, do i make a bragger thread tho?
No so stop that shit


----------



## TheCowFucker (Dec 31, 2020)

tapout said:


> not me
> View attachment 901421



There is now way that’s natural


----------



## TheCowFucker (Dec 31, 2020)

streege said:


> when i fraud like u i bone mog u at 30/100 bf, do i make a bragger thread tho?
> No so stop that shit


No frauding here, I’m not even sucking on my cheeks


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 31, 2020)

also, bad chin


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 31, 2020)

TheCowFucker said:


> No frauding here, I’m not even sucking on my cheeks


it's obvious


----------



## JustBeCurry (Dec 31, 2020)

no bones for your harmony


----------



## TheCowFucker (Dec 31, 2020)

streege said:


> it's obvious


Do you want a photo with my mouth open to see I’m not sucking in?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 31, 2020)

TheCowFucker said:


> Do you want a photo with my mouth open to see I’m not sucking in?


ye


----------



## TheCowFucker (Dec 31, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> no bones for your harmony


No such thing as harmony, myth made by cucks


----------



## EktoPlasma (Dec 31, 2020)

*TheCowFucker
XD*


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Dec 31, 2020)

The hollow checks looks tryhard


----------



## Mongrelcel (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Dec 31, 2020)

Trash eye area, trash mouth to nose ratio, trash hairline, trash skin tone, trash chin and trash symmetry.


----------



## buckchadley31 (Dec 31, 2020)

*TheCowFucker*
OP be like 


Spoiler: hmm


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Dec 31, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> *TheCowFucker*
> OP be like
> 
> 
> ...


Keep your fetishes to yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 31, 2020)

TheCowFucker said:


> There is now way that’s natural


its not real


----------



## TheCowFucker (Dec 31, 2020)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Trash eye area, trash mouth to nose ratio, trash hairline, trash skin tone, trash chin and trash symmetry.




Trash eye area?? My eye are has stronger support and is more sculpted than any muscle on your body. My hairlines is normal it just looks messed up here due to my messy hair. No idea what you mean by trash symmetry, everything is symmetric


----------



## TheCowFucker (Dec 31, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> its not real


I have better things to do than fraud posts on a incel forum, trust me it’s all natural


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 31, 2020)

Shit pheno still


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Dec 31, 2020)

TheCowFucker said:


> Trash eye area?? My eye are has stronger support and is more sculpted than any muscle on your body. My hairlines is normal it just looks messed up here due to my messy hair. No idea what you mean by trash symmetry, everything is symmetric


That’s why you hid your eyes right? Because they’re your strong feature??


----------



## noor (Dec 31, 2020)

dog shit orbitals with feminine round low zygos, dog shit lips, dog shit nose, dog shit chin, dog shit ramus length


the only person you mog is your mom femininity wise


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 31, 2020)

In fact you only have protruding cheekbones, my jaw and browridge mog


----------



## genetictrash (Dec 31, 2020)

can somebody fking like my post so i can get to 100 rep


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 31, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TheCowFucker (Dec 31, 2020)

noor said:


> dog shit orbitals with feminine round low zygos, dog shit lips, dog shit nose, dog shit chin, dog shit ramus length
> 
> 
> the only person you mog is your mom femininity wise


 You are a moron who knows nothing about looksmaxxing. First of all my eye area is very strong, I’ll attach a upclose pic for you. My nose is long and masculine and my chin is stronger than 90% of people here


----------



## TheCowFucker (Dec 31, 2020)

MadVisionary said:


> In fact you only have protruding cheekbones, my jaw and browridge mog


No shot in hell your jaws mogs


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 31, 2020)

streege said:


> when i fraud like u i bone mog u at 30/100 bf, do i make a bragger thread tho?
> No so stop that shit


I'm at 20 and have baby sized cheeks fkkk


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 31, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> I'm at 20 and have baby sized cheeks fkkk


u'r in 9th grade.
Nvm i had my bones since 12yo


----------



## reptiles (Dec 31, 2020)

TheCowFucker said:


> Even with body fat in the 12 to 15% range I have better bone structure and a stronger jawline+ cheekbones than all the cucks on this forum




Another narcy faggot i swear go fuck yourself


----------



## TheCowFucker (Dec 31, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Another narcy faggot i swear go fuck yourself


My jaw is made of steel and my cheekbones can hold mountains. I descend directly from a elite of race of moggers who are born to terrorize cucks and incels for eternity.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 31, 2020)

TheCowFucker said:


> My jaw is made of steel and my cheekbones can hold mountains. I descend directly from a elite of race of moggers who are born to terrorize cucks and incels for eternity.




I'll tell you how it is you popped out the womb you had a good genetic recombo not really anything special even the top tier dudes of this site aren't narcy


----------



## Lux (Dec 31, 2020)

@SubhumanCurrycel put this man in his place


----------



## joeveniro (Dec 31, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> View attachment 901432
> View attachment 901434


@Beetlejuice descanse em paz Jaja


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Dec 31, 2020)

TheCowFucker said:


> Even with body fat in the 12 to 15% range I have better bone structure and a stronger jawline+ cheekbones than all the cucks on this forum


Your face looks bloated and big alot of women dont like that you delusional fker


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 31, 2020)

TheCowFucker said:


> Even with body fat in the 12 to 15% range I have better bone structure and a stronger jawline+ cheekbones than all the cucks on this forum


Looks good tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10551 (Dec 31, 2020)

Looking good, but nothing special.


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 31, 2020)

Why are you showing us your cock sucking face?


----------



## Stare (Dec 31, 2020)

*TheCowFucker*

Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2020

*TheCowFucker*


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 31, 2020)

Stare said:


> *TheCowFucker*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2020
> 
> *TheCowFucker*


there are people who worship cow's dung. Other that fuck them.
And other that eat them.
Different mentality, but no pasaran ! ALL CULTURES R EQWALL


----------



## Leo0509 (Dec 31, 2020)

TheCowFucker said:


> Even with body fat in the 12 to 15% range I have better bone structure and a stronger jawline+ cheekbones than all the cucks on this forum


Frauding rat


----------



## Leo0509 (Dec 31, 2020)

Just kidding, looking good


----------



## Stare (Dec 31, 2020)

streege said:


> there are people who worship cow's dung. Other that fuck them.
> And other that eat them.
> Different mentality, but no pasaran ! ALL CULTURES R EQWALL


Is that serious? JFL OP might do that


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 31, 2020)

Stare said:


> Is that serious? JFL OP might do that


Nothing is more serious than nickname in .me


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Dec 31, 2020)

_bark for me





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 31, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Looks good tbh


baldy tbh


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 31, 2020)

why are you all jealous of op, just accept the mog you assholes, ffs


----------



## oatmeal (Dec 31, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> why are you all jealous of op, just accept the mog you assholes, ffs


cuz narcy


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 31, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> cuz narcy


i understand but if its true then its true and ill admit it 😂


----------



## TheCowFucker (Jan 1, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> why are you all jealous of op, just accept the mog you assholes, ffs


Thank you I’ll spare you when incels become a subhuman class


----------



## genetictrash (Jan 1, 2021)

@Nobody you're a fucking retard


----------



## TheCowFucker (Jan 1, 2021)

genetictrash said:


> @Nobody you're a fucking retard


In what sense is he wrong?


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Jan 1, 2021)

TheCowFucker said:


> My jaw is made of steel and my cheekbones can hold mountains. I descend directly from a elite of race of moggers who are born to terrorize cucks and incels for eternity.


That's why you fuck cows? Guess it's something at least. Pitting your elite genes towards at least something... Unlike me 😊


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 1, 2021)

Arvid tier chin height


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Jan 1, 2021)

Not bad but your nose and mouth are like the same width. Although most people will just be focusing on the bones. How is your eye area?


----------



## genetictrash (Jan 1, 2021)

TheCowFucker said:


> In what sense is he wrong?


he gave an angry reaction on my post when he could have just given a like.. i need rep


----------



## Pussyslayer (Jan 1, 2021)

TheCowFucker said:


> You are a moron who knows nothing about looksmaxxing. First of all my eye area is very strong, I’ll attach a upclose pic for you. My nose is long and masculine and my chin is stronger than 90% of people here


I mog the fk outta your eye area.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jan 1, 2021)

Actually looks like shit lol.


----------



## Treasure223 (Jan 1, 2021)

TheCowFucker said:


> Even with body fat in the 12 to 15% range I have better bone structure and a stronger jawline+ cheekbones than all the cucks on this forum


You dont mog me. I look like agent 47


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jan 1, 2021)

Yet you are a subhuman cuz lip width


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jan 1, 2021)

What a shit thread


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 1, 2021)

ok


----------



## ascentium (Jan 1, 2021)

No side profile, no care


----------



## Deleted member 10699 (Jan 1, 2021)

Imagine bragging in a forum filled without trolls and incels.


----------



## Deleted member 10699 (Jan 1, 2021)

melkor said:


> Imagine bragging in a forum filled without trolls and incels.


*with.


----------



## TheCowFucker (Jan 1, 2021)

Pussyslayer said:


> I mog the fk outta your eye area.


You look like a bloated Neanderthal


----------



## Deleted member 4019 (Jan 1, 2021)

Hapa


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jan 1, 2021)

I hairline, brow and chin mog you tbh


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 1, 2021)

TheCowFucker said:


> Thank you I’ll spare you when incels become a subhuman class


im a truecel. and no problem;!


----------



## reptiles (Jan 1, 2021)

TheCowFucker said:


> Looks like a fake bdd gay tranny. I would rather not look like that, also hardly a difference




Are you blind ? you look way better he gave you a new ramus, taller lower 3rd and higher set cheek bones try to achieve it ded serious


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Jan 1, 2021)

TheCowFucker said:


> Even with body fat in the 12 to 15% range I have better bone structure and a stronger jawline+ cheekbones than all the cucks on this forum


Great another gaycel "humble" bragging


----------



## MedMaxxing (Jan 1, 2021)

I chin and Ramus mog you but good cheekbones ngl.


----------



## Pussyslayer (Jan 1, 2021)

TheCowFucker said:


> You look like a bloated Neanderthal


We talking bone mass on which I mog you, losing bloat is a month worth process, don't fret about that.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 1, 2021)

Mirin


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jan 1, 2021)

average ass gook

niggas here think they are 8/10 with a bit bones

you are a 5/10 faggot, gook ass nigga


----------



## TheCowFucker (Jan 1, 2021)

Newone said:


> average ass gook
> 
> niggas here think they are 8/10 with a bit bones
> 
> you are a 5/10 faggot, gook ass nigga


I’m not even fucking Asian retard. Garuantee i mog you


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jan 1, 2021)

TheCowFucker said:


> I’m not even fucking Asian retard. Garuantee i mog you


what? guacamole?


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 1, 2021)

TheCowFucker said:


> Even with body fat in the 12 to 15% range I have better bone structure and a stronger jawline+ cheekbones than all the cucks on this forum


you do have good bones tbh, fair enough


----------



## TheCowFucker (Jan 1, 2021)

Newone said:


> what? guacamole?


----------



## TheCowFucker (Jan 1, 2021)

Newone said:


> what? guacamole?


Mogged^^


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jan 1, 2021)

TheCowFucker said:


> Mogged^^


stfu

i dont speak chinese


----------



## TheCowFucker (Jan 1, 2021)

Newone said:


> stfu
> 
> i dont speak chinese


You’re delusional and autistic


----------



## anactualdude (Jan 1, 2021)

TheCowFucker said:


> Even with body fat in the 12 to 15% range I have better bone structure and a stronger jawline+ cheekbones than all the cucks on this forum


Still a kiss-less virgin rotting on an incel forum. Welcome to the club bro.


----------



## TheCowFucker (Jan 1, 2021)

anactualdude said:


> Still a kiss-less virgin rotting on an incel forum. Welcome to the club bro.


That’s is all my decision, I actually prefer this forum to Intercourse


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jan 1, 2021)

TheCowFucker said:


> You’re delusional and autistic


mogged


----------



## WTFCGod (Jan 1, 2021)

Not me


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jan 2, 2021)

TheCowFucker said:


> What are surgeries that can help me achieve this?


moggy mogged


----------



## TheCowFucker (Jan 2, 2021)

Newone said:


> moggy mogged
> View attachment 906150


Delusional. Weak bloated jaw and shit skin. Remember jaw is the law


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jan 2, 2021)

TheCowFucker said:


> Delusional. Weak bloated jaw and shit skin. Remember jaw is the law


keep coping faggot

everyone calls me chadlite


----------



## TheCowFucker (Jan 2, 2021)

Newone said:


> keep coping faggot
> 
> everyone calls me chadlite


Nice try. You have the hairstyle of a Holocaust survivor


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jan 2, 2021)

TheCowFucker said:


> Nice try. You have the hairstyle of a Holocaust survivor


mogged


----------



## Deleted member 11295 (Jan 2, 2021)

I rather have my hair line thank you sir.


----------



## AutismMaxing (Jan 12, 2021)

TheCowFucker said:


> Even with body fat in the 12 to 15% range I have better bone structure and a stronger jawline+ cheekbones than all the cucks on this forum


What's your secret? Mastic Chewing?


----------



## TheCowFucker (Jan 13, 2021)

AutismMaxing said:


> What's your secret? Mastic Chewing?


I’m inbred


----------

